# HITACHI Rear Projection/Problem



## Chris724 (Jan 28, 2011)

I picked up a HITACHI Model: 42V515 Rear projection Lcd Tv for like $20...Everything's great except the hole Screen has like a Greenish Yellow tint to it, Any info on this would be really Appreciated Thank You

Edit: I noticed when in Color Management in the Color Decoding menu that i have nice Red & Green colors but there's really no blue at all


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess that the blue lcd panel may be bad. Probably needs a new optical block.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Probably a good call, mech. It could be something else but blue panel problems are common in most LCD projo sets.


----------



## Chris724 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's...Is there anything i could do & or check to be certain that that's what the problem is for sure? Like i said the picture is perfectly fine it just seems like anything white has that tint to it, But if it is the Optic Block is there anything i could do to fix it or get it repaired without paying a fortune, i have tried to look for one but no luck for that model & is it possible to just replace the Blue lcd panel 

Thanks again...Really Appreciate the info


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Talk to Discount Merchant about the block. It's probably around $200. I seen that they had one in stock for the 42V715. Maybe it's the same. :dontknow:


----------



## Repherb (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi all,

I have bought a Hitachi 42v515 projection TV and this is what I am seeing on the screen:








Does this mean I need a new optical block or a simple cleaning of either the Light Engine prism/mirror or the RGB boards?


----------

